# Sports Clubs in Dubai - suggestions please



## rch502 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there all,

I'm new to Dubai and want to join some sports clubs. I've found the netball league but that's based all the way out in the desert, so until I get settled with a car, that is a no go!

I like team stuff, things where I can meet new people.

I'm female, British, 26.

I'm currently based in the marina, so anything local (ish) would be good.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

You can try Duplays, Dubai Netball League or I know a group of ladies who play netball a few times a week at Dubai British School, Emirates Hills (pm me if you want their details)
If you want to get a group together and rent a netball court then E-Sports do that.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Displays beach volleyball at barasti on Tuesday nights, it's fun and u can socialize too!


----------



## rch502 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha ha - beach volleyball sounds great! Although being a Brit - from the Midlands, can't say I'm either familiar with volleyball or indeed beaches for sports activities - but hey I'll give it a go! Do I just drop by? Is there a specific time?

I'm very interested in the Emirates hill netball - this sounds perfect and not too far from me! 

I don't know how to PM on here? Can anyone help so I can message Rebeca?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

rch502 said:


> Ha ha - beach volleyball sounds great! Although being a Brit - from the Midlands, can't say I'm either familiar with volleyball or indeed beaches for sports activities - but hey I'll give it a go! Do I just drop by? Is there a specific time?


The beach vball starts at 8pm, the season is midway currently, but I will pm u details.


----------



## nm123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi rch502! I stumbled across this thread and was wondering how you got on with finding sports clubs?? I'm new to Dubai and although I know a few people out here already, I'm looking to make more friends, I lived in the midlands for a good five years after uni and enjoy playing sports (not that I'm particularly good at then!) and I figured we might get on?! I'm new to this site so still working it out but appears I can't pm u until I've made 5 posts or something. Let me know if your up for a meet up or something, I live in the marinated area.
thanks! ps. I'm female - I realised my username doesn't give it away!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search for duplays. It will get you started in finding groups to join in the sports/interests you have a liking for. There are lots of groups to choose from.


----------



## nm123 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## nm123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I meant I live in the marina area...not marinated! blooming predictive text!!


----------



## Chloe_Dubai (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey, did you ever find a netball training? Im really keen to find somewhere!
Thanks,
Chloe


----------



## newyearnewstart (Nov 23, 2013)

Chloe_Dubai said:


> Hey, did you ever find a netball training? Im really keen to find somewhere!
> Thanks,
> Chloe


I am also keen to find a netball team to play for. I will be moving to Dubai in January. 

I will be staying in the Marina so anywhere closeish to that location would be useful!


----------

